# [Thai NR] Prin Kijviwattanakarn Rubik's Clock single 6.14 (+ 7.75 avg)



## tanapak1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rubik's clock single 6.149 NR , Avg. 7.75 [Avg. isn't NR, title of vid was wrong]

7.874,(6.149),8.543,(9.013),6.830

by Prin Prin Kijviwattanakarn(Thailand)@Asian Championship 2012

He's my friend, not me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

3 decimal place display wat


----------



## Endgame (Oct 10, 2012)

3 decimals?!


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 10, 2012)

Spoiler: Displays


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 10, 2012)

Great average. And interesting timer, will three decimals be added too the wca results?


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 10, 2012)

Congratulations 



FinnGamer said:


> will three decimals be added too the wca results?



The result is to be rounded down to the next hundreth of a second.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 10, 2012)

What?! Where do you get those displays?


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 10, 2012)

AFAIK, Asian Championship organizer provided these 3 decimal place display. And, the solving time will be truncated, not rounded. So 7.874, (6.149), 8.543, (9.013), 6.830 >>> 7.87, (6.14), 8.54, (9.01), 6.83


----------



## Iggy (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats! And cool displays.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 10, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> AFAIK, Asian Championship organizer provided these 3 decimal place display. And, the solving time will be truncated, not rounded. So 7.874, (6.149), 8.543, (9.013), 6.830 >>> 7.87, (6.14), 8.54, (9.01), 6.83



Do you know where they got them or how I can talk to the organizers?


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 11, 2012)

I have no idea, I didn't attempt the competition. contact organizer ==> link 


Pedro said:


> Do you know where they got them or how I can talk to the organizers?


----------

